# Mail Box/PO Box



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone!

I know we need to get a Post Office Box - do you think I will be able to apply for a PO Box over the internet (as it would be easier to have it in place before we leave).

Or should I ask my husbands employer if they can do this for us.
Cheers k


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Most people just use the company PO BOX for their mail. We have never had our own box. You will need your residency visa before you can apply for one and I wouldn't even bother doing it on line. There is a shortage of boxes so you may have to go on a waiting list.


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Sounds like that would be a better idea. When Jason talks to them next I will ask what PO Box number would we be able to use. Thanks Geordie.


----------

